# do you think muslims realize?



## heckler7 (Mar 26, 2016)

that they dont contribute a damn thing to humanity and are hated worse then the jews they hate. congrats on your new status as the worst people on the planet


----------



## charley (Mar 26, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> that they dont contribute a damn thing to humanity and are hated worse then the jews they hate. congrats on your new status as the worst people on the planet




.... I got no problem with jews, I only know American Jews, a few philly jews I grew up with, they're no different than me....    when is the last time you saw a Jew behead somebody ????


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 26, 2016)

charley said:


> .... I got no problem with jews, I only know American Jews, a few philly jews I grew up with, they're no different than me....    when is the last time you saw a Jew behead somebody ????


at least they are making advancements in the medical and scientific community, absolutely nothing is coming from middle east muslims


----------



## charley (Mar 26, 2016)

Jews support the 'artistic community'....when jews are building, arabs are destroying...I really don't like to compare the two, because there is no comparison..


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 26, 2016)

Have no use for muslims beyond target practice and trying out a flamethrower.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2016)

We'll both don't eat bacon, which is great for bacon lovers keeps the price down


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 28, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> We'll both don't eat bacon, which is great for bacon lovers keeps the price down


excellent point, if it was a jew delicacy they would drive the price up


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2016)

One of my best clients is a muslim, make a fortune of this fucker.....he throws a ton of contracts my way, 2 more today.....having said all that, I wouldn't trust the fucker as far as I could kick him. There is just something about them.....


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 29, 2016)

Want to end all the terrorism?  Start grabbing muslims off the streets over here, behead a bunch, burn a few, crucify some more, blow up a bunch, level some mosques, fist fuck a few of their broads while wearing a steel plate gauntlet, drop some into a wood chipper, do all this shit in the middle of their holy days and they will calm the fuck down.  Guaranteed.  Demand several million barrels of oil for each rag head in Guantanamo Bay, grab the oil and turn them into heads on a stick before air dropping them into sand land.  Parachute optional.  Or maybe strap them to a bomb before rolling them out the back of the C-130.  Maybe even give them a sex change before releasing them.  They want to do things brutal?  I've got ideas that'll make them puke their guts out, all the way down to their colon.


----------



## mac10chap (Mar 30, 2016)

^best thing I've read all day.


----------



## charley (Mar 30, 2016)

mac10chap said:


> ^best thing I've read all day.




... Zaphod has a way with words...     lol


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 31, 2016)

I try


----------



## charley (Mar 31, 2016)

Zaphod said:


> I try




....          ....         ..


----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2016)

Zaphod said:


> Want to end all the terrorism?  Start grabbing muslims off the streets over here, behead a bunch, burn a few, crucify some more, blow up a bunch, level some mosques, fist fuck a few of their broads while wearing a steel plate gauntlet, drop some into a wood chipper, do all this shit in the middle of their holy days and they will calm the fuck down.  Guaranteed.  Demand several million barrels of oil for each rag head in Guantanamo Bay, grab the oil and turn them into heads on a stick before air dropping them into sand land.  Parachute optional.  Or maybe strap them to a bomb before rolling them out the back of the C-130.  Maybe even give them a sex change before releasing them.  They want to do things brutal?  I've got ideas that'll make them puke their guts out, all the way down to their colon.



id vote for you for President!


----------



## charley (Apr 2, 2016)

Griffith said:


> id vote for you for President!




,,, hey Griff, do you even have a president down under ???


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 2, 2016)

Trump said in regards to nuclear weapons the option should be on the table, that right there solidified my vote


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2016)

Zaphod said:


> Want to end all the terrorism?  Start grabbing muslims off the streets over here, behead a bunch, burn a few, crucify some more, blow up a bunch, level some mosques, fist fuck a few of their broads while wearing a steel plate gauntlet, drop some into a wood chipper, do all this shit in the middle of their holy days and they will calm the fuck down.  Guaranteed.  Demand several million barrels of oil for each rag head in Guantanamo Bay, grab the oil and turn them into heads on a stick before air dropping them into sand land.  Parachute optional.  Or maybe strap them to a bomb before rolling them out the back of the C-130.  Maybe even give them a sex change before releasing them.  They want to do things brutal?  I've got ideas that'll make them puke their guts out, all the way down to their colon.



Meh ... The only thing bad arse the US has done since levelling Nagasaki is probably coating SE Asia in agent orange.

Following 911 you guys should have taken our Mecca with nukes. And Tehran. And Baghdad. Call it the trifecta. 

Think. What would Vladimir do? WWVD?


----------



## Watson (Apr 3, 2016)

charley said:


> ,,, hey Griff, do you even have a president down under ???



we have a prime minister, but I didn't want to confuse some of the peeps on these boards.....it also why I use "mom" instead of "mum", because Americans invented English....not those silly people from the UK.....

you are probably the only one who picks up on it bro....ceptn fellow Aussies....


----------



## charley (Apr 3, 2016)

...here's some of what I like about 'Aussies' ....


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 3, 2016)

Zaphod said:


> Want to end all the terrorism?  Start grabbing muslims off the streets over here, behead a bunch, burn a few, crucify some more, blow up a bunch, level some mosques, fist fuck a few of their broads while wearing a steel plate gauntlet, drop some into a wood chipper, do all this shit in the middle of their holy days and they will calm the fuck down.  Guaranteed.  Demand several million barrels of oil for each rag head in Guantanamo Bay, grab the oil and turn them into heads on a stick before air dropping them into sand land.  Parachute optional.  Or maybe strap them to a bomb before rolling them out the back of the C-130.  Maybe even give them a sex change before releasing them.  They want to do things brutal?  I've got ideas that'll make them puke their guts out, all the way down to their colon.


Well put.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 10, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Meh ... The only thing bad arse the US has done since levelling Nagasaki is probably coating SE Asia in agent orange.
> 
> Following 911 you guys should have taken our Mecca with nukes. And Tehran. And Baghdad. Call it the trifecta.
> 
> Think. What would Vladimir do? WWVD?



Only because I'm not in charge.


----------

